# June 2010 Member monthly Giveaway -Loggerhead Mike



## Jim (Jun 1, 2010)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on June 7, 2010. 

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in May 2010 your eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.

This months winner will receive a Rapala X-Rap Shad in Pink or Purple. 8) If these colors do not catch fish, nothing will. :LOL2: 
I purchased 12 of them =D> 







Disclaimer: All rules and contests can change because.


----------



## cali27 (Jun 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## perchin (Jun 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 1, 2010)

In.....


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 1, 2010)

in


----------



## hossthehermit (Jun 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 1, 2010)

In


----------



## Codeman (Jun 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jun 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## poolie (Jun 1, 2010)

IN.... Jim, you're too nice to us.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 1, 2010)

in


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 1, 2010)

in [-o<


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 1, 2010)

In


----------



## Zum (Jun 1, 2010)

in,,,if I rememeber


----------



## po1 (Jun 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## lswoody (Jun 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## .:Crosby:. (Jun 1, 2010)

In


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## azekologi (Jun 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jun 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 2, 2010)

In


----------



## koulaid (Jun 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## ejones1961 (Jun 2, 2010)

in


----------



## bluegillfisher (Jun 2, 2010)

in


----------



## wolfmjc (Jun 2, 2010)

in


----------



## Brine (Jun 3, 2010)

eyun


----------



## njTom (Jun 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## fish devil (Jun 3, 2010)

:twisted: IN!!!!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 4, 2010)

IN... to win.


----------



## ebcbob (Jun 5, 2010)

In


----------



## skimsucka (Jun 5, 2010)

In


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 5, 2010)

IN


----------



## willfishforfood (Jun 6, 2010)

in


----------



## robr3004 (Jun 6, 2010)

IN


----------



## ITGuy (Jun 6, 2010)

IN


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2010)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! :LOL2: 

Random.org picked #16.

That makes LoggerheadMike this months winner!

:beer:


----------



## poolie (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats Loggerhead!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks fellers and JIM!!!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 8, 2010)

Couldnt of happened to a better guy, well except for me. :LOL2:


----------



## Brine (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats Loggerhead =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats man =D>


----------



## ITGuy (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats Loggerhead!


----------



## lswoody (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats LH Mike!!!!!!


----------



## wolfmjc (Jun 8, 2010)

congrats 8)


----------

